# I so need some help...pup poos and food



## Phezz (Oct 3, 2020)

Help........Archie came with kibble from the breeder (that he'd been feed on) long story short he hadnt done a 'good poo' for two weeks from us picking him up and he was doing around 10 toilet trips, advised chicken and rice by the vet, within a couple of days great poo was produced yay and we thought we'd got him right so we re-introduced his kibble slowly 10% first meal so he'd had about 27% first day (over 3 meals), and presto back to mushy poos , soooo back to the vets, hes back on chicken and rice and thier suggestion once we get a good poo put him on one of the following Jameswellbeloved, Hills or RoyalCanin
Sorry its a bit long winded question but can I ask for advice should go to a KIBBLE version of one of these or WET food just want to get the little fella right.........
xx


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

My puppy never really liked kibble. Was on royal cannin then changed to James wellbeloved. I found an independent website called all about dog food I was surprised by the nutritional value of these foods. I did some research and changed my puppy onto Butternut box. It's 94% nutritional value and is 60% meat and 40% veg and her poos have been great since putting her on it. I know it's expensive but it's worth it. Hope things improve for you


----------

